# need help on improving x count!



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

I could use some help improving my x count! Maybe some tips or drills that i can work on to improve.thanks,nelson


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Move scope all the way in to bow and start a 5 yards and shoot till you get a 360. Then move scope out 1-3 in (keeping same sight picture in the scope) or so and move back to 10 yards shoot till you get a 360. Move scope out 1-3 in or so move back to 15 yards shoot till you get 360. Then 17 yards, 19 yards, if you dont get your 360 move up 2 yards and shoot till you get your 360. This drill works on sight picture, execution, and letting you know you CAN shoot a 360 one arrow at a time. I do this at the start of indoor season and if my scores start to drop i go back to the drill. Hope this helps.


----------

